# Overclocking Laptop CPU (i7 12800 HX, unlocked) with ThrottleStop



## MicrobeMossberg (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi all,

I've recently been tweaking with the clockspeeds and voltage settings of my CPU. I've found that XTU provides the fullest control over (albeit buggy sometimes) both clockspeeds and voltage settings of my CPU.

See below an extreme example:

Provided 50 mV overvolt to get to overclock factory settings. 5 GHz on P cores and 3.8 on E cores (factory clocks are 4.8 GHz on P and 3.4 GHz on E).










Ofcourse, having a overvolt is not regarded as best practice due to heating. But I just wanted to demonstrate how far XTU could go potentially clockspeed wise with overvolting. 5.2 GHz P and 4.0 GHz E are possible.

Now, when using ThrottleStop, even with the Overclock option checked, I cannot seem to overclock my CPU above factory specs (4.8 GHz P and 3.4 GHz E), no matter how high I set the Turbo Ratios. See example:









I have seen example of people overclocking using ThrottleStop. It's not clear to me however how one does so. 

Any advice on this matter is greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2022)

Good luck with it's longevity.....


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 4, 2022)

Try checking the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window and let me know if that works. 

Without access to any 12th Gen hardware or access to the full Intel documentation, there is no way ThrottleStop can fully support Intel's latest hardware.


----------



## MicrobeMossberg (Sep 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Good luck with it's longevity.....


Mind you, I am running the laptop with an undervolt of -145 mV or so, it hardly throttles. I am just curious how much flexibility I have with TS



unclewebb said:


> Try checking the MMIO Lock box in the TPL window and let me know if that works.
> 
> Without access to any 12th Gen hardware or access to the full Intel documentation, there is no way ThrottleStop can fully support Intel's latest hardware.


Hey unclewebb, thanks for the quick reply 

MMIO Synced:










Turned on OC and 50 Turbo ratio with some UV






The UV registers but not the set turbo ratios:





Unfortunately...


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Try checking the MMIO Lock box





MicrobeMossberg said:


> MMIO Synced


You checked the wrong box. Clear the MMIO Sync box and check the MMIO Lock box on the upper right hand side of the TPL window.

Hidden in there is some code that unlocks the maximum multiplier. I am not sure if this code will work with your 12th Gen CPU but it might.


----------



## MicrobeMossberg (Sep 4, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> You checked the wrong box. Clear the MMIO Sync box and check the MMIO Lock box on the upper right hand side of the TPL window.
> 
> Hidden in there is some code that unlocks the maximum multiplier. I am not sure if this code will work with your 12th Gen CPU but it might.
> 
> View attachment 260632


Well, it seems it did!

Did a quick 49x multiplier without the UV hassle:









Thanks a lot and have a great day!


----------

